# [Advice] I just received an emergency message from someone and I don't know what to do



## Tony Lou (Dec 29, 2019)

"Hey Keks (my username on Discord) just wanted to say bye before I inject myself with insulin and die 

So bye"

I'm sorry if this isn't the right section, but I'm in a hurry for obvious reasons.

Is there anything I can say or do? The message is from 45 min ago.


----------



## sworder (Dec 29, 2019)

if you know where the person lives then call their local police department for a welfare check


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 29, 2019)

try to talk with them. it's common that they're stuck in a situation where there is untenable suffering. if you can help them talk through it, try to do that first. that can help de-escalate the emotional state that is causing them to ideate suicide.

welfare check is good too.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 29, 2019)

Do you know anyone that might know him or her IRL and check with family? 

Is he or she still replying?


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 29, 2019)

sworder said:


> if you know where the person lives then call their local police department for a welfare check



I don't know where she lives. I only know we're in different countries.

So I most likely can't do anything... but I want to try.



Azure Ihrat said:


> try to talk with them. it's common that they're stuck in a situation where there is untenable suffering. if you can help them talk through it, try to do that first. that can help de-escalate the emotional state that is causing them to ideate suicide.
> 
> welfare check is good too.



What is welfare check?



ane said:


> Do you know anyone that might know him or her IRL and check with family?
> 
> Is he or she still replying?



She is still replying, but I've already tried all arguments I could think of and told her how much I enjoy our friendship and how I would missed her.

Still didn't budge.

She said I'll eventually abandon her just like everyone else.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 29, 2019)

Luiz said:


> I don't know where she lives. I only know we're in different countries.
> 
> So I most likely can't do anything... but I want to try.
> 
> ...


it's when the local authorities call to make sure someone is okay.

if you're speaking with her already, that is good.

speaking as someone who struggled with suicide most of their lives and know/dealt with dear friends in similar situations, don't be hard on yourself. keep talking with her.

it is not your responsibility to make sure someone is alive, whether that is by promising you'd never abandon them or giving them your undivided attention, and that is an unfair expectation to place on someone without their consent. that's like forcing someone to adopt a puppy and telling them they're a bad person if it's not within their means to take care of it.

most people who consider suicide do not actually want to die so much as stop suffering or feel hopeful. i hope you can keep this in perspective. maybe if you can help her get to the bottom of why she expects abandonment, that will help stop the pattern of that expectation.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 29, 2019)

Luiz said:


> "Hey Keks (my username on Discord) just wanted to say bye before I inject myself with insulin and die
> 
> So bye"
> 
> ...



Do you know where she lives?


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 29, 2019)

Canute87 said:


> Do you know where she lives?



I've no idea.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 29, 2019)

Just got another message:

"Ok I had to set on a date because I'm catsitting bc my parents are away and no one else knows how to medicate one of them and I can't let them die

So I will die once my parents return"


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 29, 2019)

well at least she's thinking about the cat.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Trinity (Dec 29, 2019)

Hold up lemme post some resources for you


----------



## Trinity (Dec 29, 2019)

**MENTAL HEALTH **

National Suicide Prevention Lifeline : 1-800-273-8255
National Youth Crisis Line : 1-800-422-4673
LifeLine : 1-800-273-8255
TeenLine : 1-310-855-4673
Grief Support : 1-650-321-5272
HopeLine : 1-877-235-4525
Eating Disorders Hotline : 1-847--831--3438
Crisis Text Line : Text HELLO or START or HOME to 741741

------

**SUBSTANCE ABUSE**

Alcohol Hotline : 1-800-331-2900
Alcohol and Drug Abuse Hotline : 1-800-729-6686

------

**ABUSE**

National Child Abuse Hotline : 1-800-422-4453
National Domestic Violence Hotline : 1-800-799-7233
Rape / Sexual Assault Hotline : 1-800-656-4673

------

**LGBTQ** 

Trevor Project : 1-866-488-7386
Sexuality Support : 1-800-246-7743
LGBT YouthLine : 1-800-268-9688

------

**RUNAWAY **

Runaway Hotlines : 1-800-843-5200 ; 1-800-843-5678 ; 1-800-621-4000

**Some International Hotlines**

Argentina: +5402234930430
Australia: 131114
Austria: 142
Belgium: 106
Bosnia & Herzegovina: 080 05 03 05
Botswana: 3911270
Brazil: 212339191
Canada: 5147234000 (Montreal); 18662773553 (outside Montreal)
Canada Transgender Suicide Hotline: 877-330-6366
Croatia: 014833888
Denmark: +4570201201
Estonia: 3726558088; in Russian 3726555688
Finland: 010 195 202
France: 0145394000; Helpline 1: (+33) (0)9 51 11 61 30; Website: 
Germany: 08001810771
Netherlands: 113 or 0900-0113
Hong Kong: +852 2382 0000
Hungary: 116123
India: 8888817666
Ireland: +4408457909090
Italy: 800860022
Japan: +810352869090
Latvia: 67222922
Lithuania: 8-800 2 8888
Mexico: 5255102550
New Zealand: 0800543354
Norway: +4781533300
Philippines: 028969191
Poland: 5270000
Portugal: 21 854 07 40/8 . 96 898 21 50
Russia: 0078202577577
Spain: 914590050
South Africa: 0514445691
Sweden: 46317112400
Switzerland: 143
United Kingdom: 08457909090
USA: 18002738255
US Transgender Suicide Hotline: 877-565-8860
Vietnam: 8002738255


----------



## Trinity (Dec 29, 2019)

Also: it's most likely that she is suffering from suicidal ideation and will not act out on it. 
She is clearly suffering but she has the the mental capacity to empathize (her cat). It's a cry for help. Especially since she mentioned her parents--she wants help but doesn't know what to do and it's overwhelming her right now.


----------



## Trinity (Dec 29, 2019)

There IS a chance and this kind of thing should always be taken seriously so I applaud you for ceriny, but 90% of suicide attempts or rather successful attempts are the ones that are most likely going through with it. 
It's the ones that close themselves off, don't speak a word of it, don't leave a note, and sometimes sell their belongings that unfortunately and tragically die.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trinity (Dec 29, 2019)

@Luiz 
Try to:

 Call emergency services (with the number) of the country
Then call the code in said country


----------



## Trinity (Dec 29, 2019)

And also



Normally I wouldn't megapost but this is absolutely a priority


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 29, 2019)

I think mina's right. The only suicide note I received personally was received only after the person shot himself in the head, and that's what you're dealing with if the person really intends to kill themselves. I was surprised when you said she's still replying to you. This person is reaching out for help. If she wanted to kill herself she wouldn't be chatting about it with another human being who has the potential to stop her.

Btw, let this girl know she has a better chance of ending up in the hospital with chronic side effects if she tries to kill herself with insulin. Tell her to read up on people who have tried that, or tried pills and other chemicals for that matter. Most of the time you don't die, you just end up fucking your body up and getting a pricy hospital visit and then your situation is even worse than it was before you tried to off yourself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 29, 2019)

"I'm so sick of hearing people say shit like "just go outside and you'll feel better, just go to school and learn new things, find a hobby, just think positive" like what the fuck man, are you serious, that's not how depression works, plus I have anxiety, BPD, PTSD, OCD and I'm terrified of people, so tell me again how all I gotta do is just DO IT to feel better

So yeah, I have horrible traumas, I have been molested, raped, beaten red and blue daily, bullied my whole life, I tried to kill myself the first time when I was fucking 7 years old so PLEASE DO TELL ME AGAIN HOW I CAN JUST FORGET ALL THAT AND GO TO SCHOOL AND WORK A NORMAL JOB"

I... have no answer or advice for something this extreme.

She is also annoyed by positive messages and told me she has already tried therapy and treatments before.



reiatsuflow said:


> I think mina's right. The only suicide note I received personally was received only after the person shot himself in the head, and that's what you're dealing with if the person really intends to kill themselves. I was surprised when you said she's still replying to you. This person is reaching out for help. If she wanted to kill herself she wouldn't be chatting about it with another human being who has the potential to stop her.
> 
> Btw, let this girl know she has a better chance of ending up in the hospital with chronic side effects if she tries to kill herself with insulin. Tell her to read up on people who have tried that, or tried pills and other chemicals for that matter. Most of the time you don't die, you just end up fucking your body up and getting a pricy hospital visit and then your situation is even worse than it was before you tried to off yourself.



That's good thinking, but what if that only encourages her to find a more effective way?


----------



## Yamato (Dec 29, 2019)

So... You don't know who this person is?


----------



## Trinity (Dec 29, 2019)

Luiz said:


> "I'm so sick of hearing people say shit like "just go outside and you'll feel better, just go to school and learn new things, find a hobby, just think positive" like what the fuck man, are you serious, that's not how depression works, plus I have anxiety, BPD, PTSD, OCD and I'm terrified of people, so tell me again how all I gotta do is just DO IT to feel better
> 
> So yeah, I have horrible traumas, I have been molested, raped, beaten red and blue daily, bullied my whole life, I tried to kill myself the first time when I was fucking 7 years old so PLEASE DO TELL ME AGAIN HOW I CAN JUST FORGET ALL THAT AND GO TO SCHOOL AND WORK A NORMAL JOB"
> 
> ...


post impending

just know that this is her trauma talking


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 29, 2019)

mina said:


> post impending
> 
> just know that this is her trauma talking



I know.



Yamato said:


> So... You don't know who this person is?



Sort of. We talk on Discord, but I've never asked her for basic info like name, where she lives and so on.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2019)

*Not to sound mean but it looks more like attention and guilt tripping

There is clearly stalling to get people nervous and pay more attention

People who usually write messages like that do it for the attention in hopes people pity them

Not saying everyone does it for that reason, some do act on it and it`s awful

But those who use it as an excuse to get people to pity them are terrible

I doubt you`re the only person who recieved the same message, I`m sure it was send to a good handful of people they talk to

Hopefully it gets sorted out but from the way her messages are formed i call bullshit and she shouldnt use such a thing as a joke*


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2019)

*Also for a person who is terrified of people and such they decided to message others in hopes of what?

It sounds like excuses, I don`t know

I`ve dealt with people who used to talk like that weekly and it`s not fun*


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 29, 2019)

Velvet's probably right



Luiz said:


> That's good thinking, but what if that only encourages her to find a more effective way?



Short of shooting herself with a shotgun, what I said is the precaution for anyone attempting to kill themselves with pills, meds, "peaceful" means and apparently women tend to avoid the grizzlier suicides.

Obviously I'm not _qualified_ on any of this but I think that's a good gamble. It's a good deterrent for women imo. And it's a good thing to bring up even if she is just trying to get attention because that way you're not enabling her, you're throwing a curveball instead. Let her know cutting her wrists is the same story too; odds are she will end up damaging movement in her hand and then a hospital, admittance, psychiatric work, and her life is worse off than it was before she attempted suicide because that's what happens most of the time. Every peaceful / painless method she will turn to find has little odds of actually killing her and major odds of permanently damaging her body and putting her in the hospital for a while and making her life worse.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 29, 2019)

How old is she btw?


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 30, 2019)

The fact that she reached out to you means she's not committed. If she were, you wouldn't know until after. 

She wants someone to stop her, and whatever connection you have--maybe it's just the comfort of anonymity--is what's keeping her here. It's possible that if you keep her talking long enough, the ideation will pass and she'll have calmed down. 

You don't know where she lives, do you know what country? How about other Discord members she makes contact with? I ask in case you become busy/unavailable, it would be good to have someone else ready to keep her engaged.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 30, 2019)

You should tread carefully but Velvet is likely correct. When you're in that level of despair, you don't go telling everyone. You just go and end it, you don't wait for permission or for someone to stop you.

It sounds like you have a lot of (unfortunate) experience too, full disclosure, while my life isn't perfect I wouldn't be able to understand the depths of depression the way you do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2019)

*I know my statements sounded a bit rude but the experience with people who`ve acted like that a whole lot makes me think it`s highly not what they say

As someone who falls into depressing moments and has...bad -what if`s- i never go and tell friends or people i talk to on discord what i`m about to do or/think about

Perhaps I am harsh but if someone does something you wouldn`t know until after it happened like the others say

Or if they really were asking for help they wouldn`t tell you how they`ll do it, they would say they are having scary ideas and actually ask for help

It`s almost like a manipulation for some people, a way to guilt trip others and it`s not cool or fun or satisfying

From what I`ve noticed so far people who reach towards that path of action never go telling how they`ll do it or even say why until it`s too late, it`s not something to brag about or a good way to seek attention from others

And if someone of you guys has bad moments when such scary things roam in their heads, please feel free to talk, you don`t have to talk about that if it makes you sad..we can talk about other things but talk*


----------



## Trinity (Dec 30, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *Also for a person who is terrified of people and such they decided to message others in hopes of what?
> 
> It sounds like excuses, I don`t know
> 
> I`ve dealt with people who used to talk like that weekly and it`s not fun*


yes, but this doesn't make suicidal talk any less serious


----------



## Trinity (Dec 30, 2019)

okay, belated post


Luiz said:


> "I'm so sick of hearing people say shit like "just go outside and you'll feel better, just go to school and learn new things, find a hobby, just think positive" like what the fuck man, are you serious, that's not how depression works, plus I have anxiety, BPD, PTSD, OCD and I'm terrified of people, so tell me again how all I gotta do is just DO IT to feel better
> 
> So yeah, I have horrible traumas, I have been molested, raped, beaten red and blue daily, bullied my whole life, I tried to kill myself the first time when I was fucking 7 years old so PLEASE DO TELL ME AGAIN HOW I CAN JUST FORGET ALL THAT AND GO TO SCHOOL AND WORK A NORMAL JOB"
> 
> ...



waiting till they drop their guard down 
Look through these resources _yourself_ to avoid getting her mad about positive advice from you. Pick ones that are most relevant and start with that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2019)

mina said:


> yes, but this doesn't make suicidal talk any less serious


*
Exactly, suicidal talk is never not serious if it`s really the case

People shouldn`t use it to fill some attention void or a way to get validation from others..

I hope everything sorted itself out though*


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 30, 2019)

While it's possible that it's just connection-seeking, we don't know enough to say that for certain, so we have to assume that a lie is on the line. 

Even in cases where the person has a history of connection-seeking actions, professionals still have to act as if the risk of suicide is real, because there's no do-overs in case we're wrong.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 1, 2020)

*@Luiz  Any word on what happened?*


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 6, 2020)

Update: She started feeling better and even removed the syringes from her house as precaution, but one week later fell back into the suicidal crisis.

At this point, it doesn't look like comforting words will work anymore.

So here is my new plan: I know a guy who's found her parents' FB account and could send a message to tell them their daughter is at risk.

Problem is, he doesn't speak Finnish. I need someone who can translate for him.

I went looking for Finnish people in the languages thread, but every single one of them isn't active on NF anymore.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 6, 2020)

*Sounds like she herself needs to talk to her parents about this*


----------



## Yamato (Jan 6, 2020)

Google Translate 
Even if it kinda sucks


----------



## wibisana (Jan 6, 2020)

@mr_shadow prolly speak finnish


----------



## Francyst (Jan 11, 2020)

If it was me I would let her find her own way. Even if it leads into suicide. I wouldn't wanna encourage someone to continue living with whatever they have to live with for no reason other than....¿ ....um death is bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm fucking tired, honestly.

She has been going into another suicidal crisis *once a week*. Part of me is starting to feel she is doing this shit for attention.

Today she messaged me again, saying she is gonna die. I offered to listen if she wants to vent, she casually said "No need if I'm dead" and I left it at that.

Sigh... I don't know. Maybe it really is serious everytime. She did say in another conversation that she has trauma, PTSD, depression and was molested as a kid.

But I'm not gonna put emotional energy into this on a weekly basis.

I'll just offer to listen and give ideas to improve her situation when she is in a better mood. That's it.


----------



## Yamato (Jan 17, 2020)

If it were me I'd tell her to call the suicide prevention hotline and ignore her after that.


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 17, 2020)

Luiz said:


> Update: She started feeling better and even removed the syringes from her house as precaution, but one week later fell back into the suicidal crisis.
> 
> At this point, it doesn't look like comforting words will work anymore.
> 
> ...


I would google translate it and send it them.  If she's doing this once a week, you're certainly going to get compassion fatigue because that just too much.
Send the message to her parents, let her know you care about her and spend some time in peace from her.  Chances are, if she does try to kill herself using the means she's specified, she'll end up in the hospital and under psychiatric observation (I'm assuming), which she clearly needs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jan 17, 2020)

Luiz said:


> I'm fucking tired, honestly.
> 
> She has been going into another suicidal crisis *once a week*. Part of me is starting to feel she is doing this shit for attention.
> 
> ...


I would have to agree. It isn't your job to save her life, you call the appropriate authorities. I'm surprised you cared so much. Even if it were my own family I wouldn't have put in as much effort as you have for this person. Other people can do so much more for her than you can, unless you were actually trained for this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 17, 2020)

Jim said:


> I would have to agree. It isn't your job to save her life, you call the appropriate authorities. I'm surprised you cared so much. Even if it were my own family I wouldn't have put in as much effort as you have for this person. Other people can do so much more for her than you can, unless you were actually trained for this.



True. It is important to be reasonable about this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2020)

Luiz said:


> I'm fucking tired, honestly.
> 
> She has been going into another suicidal crisis *once a week*. Part of me is starting to feel she is doing this shit for attention.
> 
> ...




 *You are being used as an emotional cushion for attention

She is being awfully vocal for someone who doesn`t want to talk because "she`ll be dead"

Not to sound rude but how do you know she didn`t lie about all that?

I don`t know, seeing it on a weekly basis is just a cry for attention with a woe is me story

I would...honestly I would just not offer any help or to listen just block or ignore

If she is going to you every time it`s because no one else will listen to her bullshit so right now you`re just feeding her *


----------



## Skylar (Jan 17, 2020)

Luiz said:


> I'm fucking tired, honestly.
> 
> She has been going into another suicidal crisis *once a week*. Part of me is starting to feel she is doing this shit for attention.
> 
> ...



From my perspective, whether her intent is real or not, she needs professional help. If she's, indeed, planning to go through with it, then its self explanatory why someone with the necessary expertise should intervene. If it's all for attention, then professional help is still needed, to sort out her unhealthy pattern. Whatever the case may be, she's clearly mentally unstable.

My advice to you would be to forward her case to the authorities and/or professionals in the area  and not take the burden of her problems on your shoulders. I sense manipulation in her actions but its still better to be cautious and proceed objectively with the information she's providing instead of acting based on assumptions. 

We all go through downs in life and surely, some people handle those periods better than others. Trying to support  and rationalize with someone who's considering ending their life is human but I still understand the other responses because she looks to be on a destructive cycle and constantly trying to get a reaction, making you doubt the seriousness of her situation.


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 18, 2020)

What everyone else has said. You're not a trained professional and, whatever her degree of severity is, she definitely needs more than you can give or should be expected to. 

Do what you have to.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 18, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *You are being used as an emotional cushion for attention
> 
> She is being awfully vocal for someone who doesn`t want to talk because "she`ll be dead"
> 
> ...



I suppose I don't really have a way to know. 

I just figure it's not the kind of thing most people would lie about.



Skylar said:


> From my perspective, whether her intent is real or not, she needs professional help. If she's, indeed, planning to go through with it, then its self explanatory why someone with the necessary expertise should intervene. If it's all for attention, then professional help is still needed, to sort out her unhealthy pattern. Whatever the case may be, she's clearly mentally unstable.
> 
> My advice to you would be to forward her case to the authorities and/or professionals in the area  and not take the burden of her problems on your shoulders. I sense manipulation in her actions but its still better to be cautious and proceed objectively with the information she's providing instead of acting based on assumptions.
> 
> We all go through downs in life and surely, some people handle those periods better than others. Trying to support  and rationalize with someone who's considering ending their life is human but I still understand the other responses because she looks to be on a destructive cycle and constantly trying to get a reaction, making you doubt the seriousness of her situation.



I can't really do any of that, because we live in different countries.

You're right though that whatever the case may be, she clearly needs professional help.

Thing is, she already has tried that and her city's doctors did a terrible job at it.



Sunrider said:


> What everyone else has said. You're not a trained professional and, whatever her degree of severity is, she definitely needs more than you can give or should be expected to.
> 
> Do what you have to.



Yeah.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 18, 2020)

Now she is saying she wants to get a gun and commit mass murder.

Should I take it seriously? She's never talked like that before.


----------



## Jim (Jan 18, 2020)

Luiz said:


> Now she is saying she wants to get a gun and commit mass murder.
> 
> Should I take it seriously? She's never talked like that before.


you always take something like that seriously, but remember it's not your job specifically to prevent mass murderers, you're not a police officer. You just inform the right people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Jan 18, 2020)

Luiz said:


> Now she is saying she wants to get a gun and commit mass murder.
> 
> Should I take it seriously? She's never talked like that before.



*I think you should very quietly pull out of that conversation for good honestly

It`s not healthy for -YOU- to put this much effort into someone who is fishing for attention like this

If she does something stupid trust me that 100% it will turn on you and she will point fingers and say you pushed her to do it or some shit

Just get out of that conversation while you can *


----------



## Velvet (Jan 18, 2020)

Luiz said:


> I suppose I don't really have a way to know.
> 
> I just figure it's not the kind of thing most people would lie about.



*You have no idea how many people lie about this shit..*


----------



## Jim (Jan 18, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *You have no idea how many people lie about this shit..*


They may lie about it, however, treating every warning seriously is worth it. There may be 99/100 people lying about it, but it's worth it for preventing that last 1/100 person. Everyone always says "but i didn't know they'd actually do it" and come up with a million signs why they thought that, and i'm sure you can do the same for this case. 

Despite what people think, police are the best people to handle such a situation, not random bystanders who have never even heard of a similar situation happening to their friends. They will conduct the proper investigations, take the proper precautions and the best possible outcome will come of it, even if it's not the flowery ideal one people tend to think they could have achieved alone.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 19, 2020)

Luiz said:


> Now she is saying she wants to get a gun and commit mass murder.
> 
> Should I take it seriously? She's never talked like that before.


You can very well inform local police of that. It might get you involved with them as they would clearly want some further explanation. If you are ready for that, go. 
It does not matter if her intent is real or not, you basically have to inform local authorities of such talk.

This story sounded like a psycho sending such messages to multiple people (making sure they do not obviously know each other). She might need more help on that than on possible suicide attempt. It's just a toxic behavior of someone who does not require immediate attention, but wants to make othets uneasy.

People who are planning mass murder do not announce it.
People who are on the verge of giving up do not announce. They look help in more subtle ways which they don't necessarily notice themselves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jan 19, 2020)

Catamount said:


> People who are planning mass murder do not announce it.


They have been, online.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 19, 2020)

Just dont reply if you cant do anything
If i were you.

Worse case if she really be mass murderer your chat could incriminate you.
Knowing criminal plan and fail to report is also punishable by law


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 19, 2020)

Luiz said:


> Now she is saying she wants to get a gun and commit mass murder.
> 
> Should I take it seriously? She's never talked like that before.


now you have to talk to the police

talk to them and show them what's going on and then block her, it's their problem now. or block her immediately and then go show them.

and please do take it seriously especially if this is in the u.s. cuz this shit is too fucking real unfortunately people really are that fucked up sometimes

seems like she's just fishing for attention and is just messaging whoever is willing to keep replying to her without caring for how her words affect them. but you should still report it and at least that will get this off your chest. you dont owe her anything.


anyways please report it. as an american who has seen way too many innocent people die on the news because some unstable psycho decided to go on a shooting spree, please please report it


also you said you live in different countries but you can still find the emergency number for whatever country she's in and report it


----------



## Jim (Jan 24, 2020)

so did anything happen?


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 25, 2020)

She's still alive?


----------



## Yamato (Feb 1, 2020)




----------

